# Pump to pressure washer setup?



## billpaxton

I powerwash a lot of waterfront properties that often have the water turned off. I'm looking to buy a gas pump that can feed garden hose pressure from a lake (often quite a ways uphill) to my 3200 psi washer.

Does anyone know which pump would work best for this? I think I rented a honda once, and throttled it way down, but it was way too powerful for what I need.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

billpaxton said:


> I powerwash a lot of waterfront properties that often have the water turned off. I'm looking to buy a gas pump that can feed garden hose pressure from a lake (often quite a ways uphill) to my 3200 psi washer.
> 
> Does anyone know which pump would work best for this? I think I rented a honda once, and throttled it way down, but it was way too powerful for what I need.


You'll need a belt-drive instead of direct drive. Belt drives pull better than any other type of washer. If all you have is direct drive, you could add a booster pump, but I've never actually done it. Oh, and you should adjust the pressure by using the proper tips, not by adjusting the throttle. Lower throttle means lower GPM's, which translates to slower cleaning speed.


----------



## billpaxton

thanks for the tips, but i think my op maybe wasnt clear enough.

I'm looking for a waterpump that can draw water from a lake, up a hill, to a garden hose, to a pressure washer. i already have the power washer


----------



## Boco

I hear what your saying. I have a little waterbug 1.5 gpm AC/ DC for camping. I am not really sure if it would be a great idea for your pressure washer but it would work. I think most pros here would opt for a tank that fits in the back of a truck or trailer with a belt driven washer. Tanks can be rented and are fairly inexpensive to purchase.


----------



## billpaxton

thanks for the info. i'm surprised no one has a pump solution. I don't really want to put a tank in my van since I only need this setup once or twice per year. Most places I paint have a working outdoor faucet.

oh, and i do have an small electric pump too which works sometimes, but not if i need variable power to draw water several hundred feet up a hill.


----------



## PressurePros

You may be better off finding the nearest hydrant and getting a meter from the township/city. Less worry about additional pumps/filtration.


----------



## billpaxton

thanks! but unfortunately, we're talking about remote cottages in a rural setting. no city water anywhere nearby


----------



## Boco

Just get a decent size water transfer pump for a garden hose. They come in almost any size you need and are available electric or gas. The problem you will run into is that you will need a filter or some way of keeping debris out of your washer pump and plugging up the tip.


----------



## straight_lines

Boco said:


> The problem you will run into is that you will need a filter or some way of keeping debris out of your washer pump and plugging up the tip.


Or the pump itself.


----------



## slinger58

straight_lines said:


> Or the pump itself.


Yep. I remember years ago when a tiny piece of debris caused a real malfunction with the pump. IIRC, it kept one of the plungers from seating. It was a simple fix but it renders the pressure cleaner useless until it's fixed.


----------



## kmp

Go to Northern Tool and buy a Honda powered trash pump, they are made to pump lots of water fast and are made for water with debris in it. You will probably need some sort of filter system before your pressure washer. I used one years ago running under ground power lines and had to pump flooded vaults and ditches. They will move some water.


----------

